# Whats that machine called that girls use to exercise their groin area?



## KONAN (Mar 29, 2006)

Went to a gym today cos i im helping my mate in his preparation for the British bodybuilding Championships. Looking around i noticed a lot of guys using the machine that the girls use to tighten up their groin area. Its the machine where they sit down ahave their legs spread, then they have to close together, then open...and so on...Apparentley its quite a common exercise for the guys to use. As this machine was being used for the majority of the time i was there, i decided to improvise and use the cable machine instead. Did you know it works perfectly. If you sit in the middle of the cable machine and attach a cable to each leg then you can perform exactly the same exercise. I did 3 sets of 18 reps. I cant go too heavy cos it not a muscle builder.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2006)

hip adduction is moving the legs together.
hip abduction is moving them apart.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 29, 2006)

It is also called the 'Good girl. Bad girl' exercise.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It is also called the 'Good girl. Bad girl' exercise.



I've also heard the yes/no machine.  Heh.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 29, 2006)

A dildo.


----------



## maxpro2 (Mar 29, 2006)

http://stephenholtfitness.com/articles/inner_thigh_lies.htm


> *Inner Thigh Machines Don't Work*
> Another factor to consider is functional anatomy. What do the inner thigh muscles actually do?
> 
> They certainly don’t do the motion that you use on the seated hip adduction machine. Do you know that there isn’t even an official term for movement of the hip in that plane - because it’s unnatural.
> ...


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Mar 29, 2006)

please don't use those machines. waste of time IMO and everyone looks gheigh on them...


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 29, 2006)

breast pumps.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 29, 2006)

so best way to work inner thighs is squat or legpress with feet wide and pointing outwards?


----------



## GFR (Mar 29, 2006)

My brain just exploded


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2006)

I much prefer doing lateral lunges, lateral stepups, or unilateral movements as opposed to using those machines.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 29, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> please don't use those machines. waste of time



Lots of world class lifters use those machines.


----------



## KONAN (Mar 30, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> please don't use those machines. waste of time IMO and everyone looks gheigh on them...



Hey, I sent you such a nice PM and you didnt even reply. That's not nice!


----------

